# Burma's Aung San Suu Kyi sentenced to more house arrest by Junta govt.



## CougarKing (11 Aug 2009)

Not really that surprising considering the reputation of the Myanmar/Burmese junta in power there.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20090811/ap_on_re_as/as_myanmar_opposition_leader



> *Myanmar sentences Suu Kyi to more house arrest*
> 46 mins ago
> YANGON, Myanmar – A Myanmar court convicted Nobel Peace laureate Aung San Suu Kyi on Tuesday of violating her house arrest by allowing an uninvited American to stay at her home. The head of the military-ruled country ordered the democracy leader to serve an 18-month sentence under house arrest.
> 
> ...


----------



## Edward Campbell (11 Aug 2009)

> [John] Yettaw — who swam across a lake the night of May 3, entered Suu Kyi's home uninvited and stayed two nights before trying to secretly swim back — was sentenced to seven years in prison with hard labor.
> 
> The 53-year-old Yettaw, of Falcon, Missouri, was returned to Insein prison, the site of the trial, on Monday night after hospitalization for epileptic seizures.
> 
> ...



Given everything else they’ve done, the Burmese _junta_ might have, partially, redeemed itself if it had decided to execute Yettaw, thereby, at least, raising the standard of the human gene pool.


----------



## CougarKing (15 Aug 2009)

E.R. Campbell said:
			
		

> Given everything else they’ve done, the Burmese _junta_ might have, partially, redeemed itself if it had decided to execute Yettaw, thereby, at least, raising the standard of the human gene pool.



Speaking of Yettaw, luck just smiled on him:

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20090815/ap_on_re_as/as_myanmar_us_senator



> 1 hr 30 mins ago
> YANGON, Myanmar – *U.S. Sen. Jim Webb won the release Saturday of an American prisoner convicted in Myanmar and sentenced to seven years in prison for swimming secretly to the residence of detained democracy leader Aung San Suu Kyi, the senator's office said.*
> 
> During Webb's visit to Myanmar — the first by a member of the U.S. Congress in more than a decade — the senator also secured a rare visit with Suu Kyi, who was convicted along with the American, John Yettaw, and sentenced to 18 more months under house arrest. She has been detained for 14 of the last 20 years.
> ...


----------



## Edward Campbell (16 Aug 2009)

It's a shame this guy dimwit is being allowed to continue wasting oxygen.


----------

